# Golden meets mom back from Afghanistan



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is even better the 2nd time around. Thanks.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

It is sooo cute, really lovely, thank you, really made me smile.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

This is so sweet! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, that is so beautiful


----------

